# Авиация > Матчасть >  МиГ-25Р и МиГ-25БМ варианты и оборудование

## hugom

Недавно я наткнулся на список заводских номеров вариантов МиГ-25, которые летали с 931 ОГРАП на авиабазе Вернейхен в середине восьмидесятых годов. 

Как вы можете видеть, 1-я AЭ была оснащена различными вариантов МиГ-25Р, 2-я AЭ вылетела на Як-28ПП и 3-я AЭ вылетела на МиГ-25БМ.

Что касается МиГ-25Р и МиГ-25БM, я заметал, что иногда в этом списке есть один или два дополнительных буквы или обозначения у некоторых самолётов. Я хотел бы узнать то, что они обозначают.

Мне было бы очень интересно, если бы вы могли мне помочь идентифицировать их. На пример:

- Борт номер 54 отождествляется с буквы ВФ. Быть может В обозначает присутствия системы «Вираж» и вариант самолёта МиГ-25РБВ, не правда-ли? Но, что значит буква Ф?

- Как вы можете видеть, у борта номер 61 в списке имеет также буква Ф, но это даже в комбинации с буквами Т и Н (ТФН). Таким образом, мы говорим о МиГ-25РБТ. Что обозначают буквы Ф и Н?

Обратите внимание на то, что этот самолет был замечен безмоторных в 1991 году во время дня открытых дверей, и что он также был виден на свалке в Рангсдорфе в 1993 году.

- В списке у некоторых самолетов МиГ-25С/К/БМ есть также нотация П-2. Может быть обозначает система «Пеленг-2»?

- У некоторых самолетов МиГ-25БМ есть буква Т. Что это такое?

Наконец, если Я не ошибся, борт номер 62 был МиГ-25РБФ, а не РБШ. Вы согласны? Один МиГ-25РБФ с этим бортовым номером был замечен в начале девяностых годов (и вариант РБК в этом списке были переведены в РБФ).

----------


## Lynx

На истину не претендую, но может самолет с бортовым номером 54 имел контейнер ФУКА?

----------


## hugom

Спасибо, Lynx. Это могло бы быть правильной интерпретации.
ФУКА = РР8311-100

Буква Т рядом с самолёта МиГ-25БМ бортов 70/71/72/73 может обозначать что система «Тангаж» установлена на самолёте (см. рисунок «Тангаж» в нижней части этой страницы  http://www.airforce.ru/aircraft/miko...rb/page_05.htm).

Тем не менее, я настроен скептически. На таких самолетах должны были бы дополнительные диэлектрическые панели, которые не существуют на других МиГ-25БМ, нeправда-ли?

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

Миг-25 БМ все были с Тангажами и несли 4 Х-58У. Основная задача БМ была прорыв ПВО и уничтожение ПУО, ЦУО. Я служил и летал в этой эскадрильи с 1986 года и до замены. Вернойхен получил крайние выпущенные БМ и имели бортовые номера с 70 по 81. После вывода оказались в Щучине,где собрали все выпущенные БМ для ВВС (4 БМа были в Воронеже а затем в Липецке) а затем перегнаны в Барановичи, где закончили свое существование.

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

Кроме того 1АЭ летала на МиГ-25-РБ. А дополнительные буквы обозначают разведоборудования и разновидность системы Пеленг. "п2" означает Пеленг-2, а на БМ на всех был Пеленг-2. Буковка "у" это спарки РУ, "с" -сабля, "в" вираж, "к" Куб, "т" Тангаж,  "к" Куб, "ш" шар, "Ф" фото. Фото стояло на всех РБ с виражем, и тангажем.  Заводские номера у РБ начинались на 02, БМ 66, РУ 39.

----------


## Lynx

А буква "Н" что означает? Для ночной разведки?

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

Для РБ били 2 вида больших фотиков (это 4 больших окон на фюзеляже) и фотик для привязки фильма, т.к. фотографирование осуществлялась на 2 пленки по 2 кадра, а затем ООИ делало фото района. Для фото ночью требовалось сброс САБ, которые на сверхзвуке имели ограничения,и очень редко использовались.

----------


## Igor_k

> Кроме того 1АЭ летала на МиГ-25-РБ. А дополнительные буквы обозначают разведоборудования и разновидность системы Пеленг. "п2" означает Пеленг-2, а на БМ на всех был Пеленг-2. Буковка "у" это спарки РУ, "с" -сабля, "в" вираж, "к" Куб, "т" Тангаж,  "к" Куб, "ш" шар, "Ф" фото. Фото стояло на всех РБ с виражем, и тангажем.  Заводские номера у РБ начинались на 02, БМ 66, РУ 39.


Все-таки Ш -это Шар или Шомпол?
И по поводу БМ.До сих пор у супостатов ходят слухи,что несколько(обычно пишут о 4)БМ летали в Ираке и принимали участие в БД,причем один был сбит.Вы о таком не слыщали?

----------


## FLOGGER

До сих пор было известно, что ШОМПОЛ - это РБШ, А ШАР - это РБФ. Также интересно, если все БМы имели ТАНГАЖ и ПЕЛЕНГ-2, то почему это отмечено только у 4-х машин? А остальные БМы, у них почему ничего не отмечено?

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

Я на всех этих БМ летал, а с 71,по 74 били у меня в звене, у БМ были незначительные отличия по сериям (например переключатель триммеров элеронов бил на РУС, а на первых (Щучин) на приборной доске как на РБ. Почему в в списке не у всех стоит не знаю, ну и для уточнения на БМ стоял Пеленг-2М, который отличался программирование данных для ракет. На счет Шомпала Вы правы. РБФ всегда были фотиками, а на шарах фото не было. Просто добавки к РБ использовалась только в тех.документации, а мы знали по бортовому номеру оборудования и добавками не пользовались.

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

По БМ их было выпущено 40 штук: 4 в Воронеж (Липецкий центр) и по 12 шт. Щучин, Польша и ГДР. После вывода все БМ были в Щучине. Лично принимал участие в их перегонке в Барановичи. 1 БМ был передан в Запорожье для отработки регламентов на завод, а после развала он там и остался, и по слухам за которые не ручаюсь, вроде попал на ближний восток. В Ираке применялись РБ для бомбометания с стратосферы. Дальность сброса примерно за 40 км, что им очень нравилось но у них были проблемы с точностью т.к. требовалось точная выставка и тех.обслуживания навигационного оборудования. Они просили доработать и РУ для бомбометания, но на нем не было оборудования по "Пеленгу".

----------


## FLOGGER

Уважаемый МИГ-25БМ, спасибо за полезную и интересную информацию. Счень здорово, что у нас на Форуме появился знающий технику  человек.

----------


## paralay

МиГ-25РБ, время полета на скорости М = 2.3 - 2.35 не более 15 минут (Аэродинамика МиГ-25РБ)

М=0.9, топлива 14960 кг, диапазон 1860 км, скорость 1000 км/ч
М=2.35, топлива 14960 кг, диапазон 1630 км, скорость 2496 км/ч

1630 км : 2496 км/ч = 0.65 ч * 60 мин = 40 мин ?! Как так получается?

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

Ограничения по времени полета на МиГ-25 РБ на М= 2,35 нет.  Полет в стратосферу проходил так: взлет разгон до 1000км/ч истинной скорости и набор 11100м (переход звука разрешался только на Н более 11000м), Приборная скорость падала до 600, затем разгон скорости до приборной 1070 и на ней дальнейший набор с достижением М 2,35 (это найвыгоднейший режим) и полет по маршруту на М 2,35 Высота завиеила от тропопаузы и температуры в ней.  15 мин можно было лететь на полном форсаже, поэтому на Н 19000м переходили на минимальный форсаж чего хватало при Н 20000- 21000м.  Время полета всего составляло 40-45 мин. (При всех всех благоприятных условиях и топливом Т-6 можно натянуть до 60мин). Садились с остатком 1000-2000кг, чего хватало еще на 1 заход на это уже ЧП.

----------


## paralay

Меня смутила надпись М=2.35=const

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

Это найвыгоднейший сверхзвуковой режим. Но после взлета надо выйти на этот режим и перед посадкой погасить скорость. Сход начинается примерно за 200 км до аэродрома посадки.

----------


## BAE

> ...1 БМ был передан в Запорожье для отработки регламентов на завод, а после развала он там и остался, и по слухам за которые не ручаюсь, вроде попал на ближний восток...


До сих пор там стоит, БН 44, видел собственными глазами, и даже сфотографировал. (фото сделано 1,5 года назад).

----------


## МиГ-25БМ

Значит БМ не участвовали в боевых действиях.

----------


## FLOGGER

А есть еще фото БМов?

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> Все-таки Ш -это Шар или Шомпол?
> И по поводу БМ.До сих пор у супостатов ходят слухи,что несколько(обычно пишут о 4)БМ летали в Ираке и принимали участие в БД,причем один был сбит.Вы о таком не слыщали?


Вот тут изделия расписаны http://www.airforce.ru/aircraft/miko...rb/page_01.htm  и в боевом применении про Ирак писал. Не было там БМов. По западным исследователям не стоит судить о нашей авиации - Вы же знаете...

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> Я. когда возражал Вам, исходил из этого, "одних лет разработки".
> 
> Конечно, но они и изначально были заложены как "Р" и "П". Е-155Р и Е-155П.
> Честно говоря, не понимаю, зачем спорить что к чему ближе. По-моему, совершенно понятно, что Е-155 был гораздо ближе к МИГ-25, чем Т-6 к СУ-24.


Ну это ж ваши слова "....все же он был гораздо ближе (Е-155-й) к МИГ-25. Хотя бы потому, что Е-155 был гораздо сильнее похож на своего последователя МИГ-25, чем Т-6 на Су-24...." потому и в моем ответе про сравнение были слова. НО я совершенно согласен с Вами и сказал об этом уже давно - не надо сравнивать СД. Давайте поговорим об ЭА. Меня лично "зацепил" вопрос про первенство АНИС. Как может быть многие заметили,я не обсуждаю самолеты и оборудование, которые (которое) не изучал по первоисточникам. Вот АНИС не учил (знакомился только), а МИС учил.  Поскольку это моя специальность, то у меня этот вопрос и возник. Вот и захотелось разобраться в обоснованиях. А улики, как говорят следователи, пока только косвенные...

----------


## U-N-C-L-E-BU

> Разведчик и перехватчик очень похожи и по планеру и по оборудованию. Планер имел сварную конструкцию и производился на одних стапелях (это один из немногих сварных, а не клепанных самолетов). Отличались только носовой частью и оборудованием прицел или разведоборудование. Даже все РБ отличались по оборудованию друг от друга, но все были РБ, а не другая модификация.


Как уже сказал - я в последних постах веду речь исключительно (!!!!) об ЭА и ни о чем другом. И говорю о сравнении именно этого оборудования. И на Чаадаевке я был, и видел где и как 25-е и 31-е собирают. Не про то речь веду.

----------


## An-Z

> Ну, теперь осталось только сравнить по крылу Т-6 и СУ-24. Почти одно и то же.


Если желание столь остро, займитесь этим, но в другой теме))




> Ну здесь вы немного не правы. Воздухозаборники варились вместе с фюзеляжем и были одинаковыми. На более поздних сделали длиннее верхнюю часть, но на обоих...


На истребителях был "увеличенный" воздухозаборник? Не знал... Можете подтвердить фотографией?




> Сопло относится к двигателю и ставится с двигателем и к самолету не относится (створки на РБ и Перехватчике были разные). А крыло имело отличия исходя из задач.


 :Biggrin:  Ну если двигатель не относится к самолету, а крыло менялось "исходя из задач" (надеюсь не текущих:)), то я действительно не прав

----------


## FLOGGER

> Если желание столь остро, займитесь этим, но в другой теме


У меня-то, как раз, такого желания не было. Видимо, Вы смайлик не заметили.

----------


## Осциллограф

Интересно щас еще миг-25 летает ???

----------


## Nazar

> Интересно щас еще миг-25 летает ???


В России нет. Последние полеты были в Оленегорске, зимой 13 года.

----------


## Осциллограф

очень жалко хороший самолет...

----------


## sovietjet

> В России нет. Последние полеты были в Оленегорске, зимой 13 года.


любые 25 оставили в Оленегорске? Или все перебазировались обратно в Мончегорск и списали там?

----------


## Nazar

> любые 25 оставили в Оленегорске? Или все перебазировались обратно в Мончегорск и списали там?



Когда я крайний раз был в Оленегорске, ОРАП базировался там, Миги стояли ( не знаю все, или нет ) там-же и уже не летали.

----------


## F378

по некоторым просьбам повторный линк на книгу о миг-25 1994 года

252525.rar

----------


## MiG-25ua

Большое спасибо !

----------


## Lynx

> по некоторым просьбам повторный линк на книгу о МиГ-25 1995 года
> 252525.rar


Еще есть древний скан из инета.
MiG-25 Archive-Press.zip

----------


## PPV

Немного не по теме, но ничего лучшего я не нашел, поэтому размещу здесь:
Давеча в РГАЭ посмотрел технический отчет ОКБ-155 за 1963 год, и среди всего прочего обнаружил там описание довольно интересного проекта Е-155Ф, про который до сих пор не видел никаких упоминаний. Насколько могу судить, это была первая проработка микояновцев на тему фронтового применения МиГ-25. По сути, все свелось к нескольким абзацам текста и картинке, на которой был изображен в трех проекциях некий пепелац, повторяющий в основных своих решениях все, что на тот момент планировалось реализовать на Е-155, т.е. К примеру, на нем стояли дестабилизаторы на ВЗ. Однако были и отличия, в частности, основные опоры шасси с продольной двухколесной тележкой, довольно сильно вынесенные в выпущенном положении в бок. Ну а самое интересное - это обозначенная пунктиром установка 4-Х двигателей вертикальной тяги, размещенных попарно в боковых частях фюзеляжа, впереди основных опор шасси. Ну и назначение самолета, ясно обозначенное набором вооружения в виде ФАБ, ЗБ, блоков НУРС и неких УР непонятного назначения. Такая вот картинка, которая четко обозначила направления работ ОКБ в те годы...

----------


## FLOGGER

Интересно, в какой момент, когда и после чего микояновцы отказались от дестабилизаторов на Е-155? Потому что изначально они предусматривались.

----------


## PPV

> Интересно, в какой момент, когда и после чего микояновцы отказались от дестабилизаторов на Е-155? Потому что изначально они предусматривались.


Ну на этот вопрос можно ответить достаточно четко. Если в годовом отчете за 1963 год на всех картинках про Е-155 дестабилизаторы еще есть, а на первом опытном самолете, который взлетел в 1964 году, уже нет, значит где-то как раз на рубеже 63-64 годов...
Ну а почему - вопрос риторический. Они оказались не нужны...

----------


## FLOGGER

Да нет, Павел, "не нужны" - это меня не устраивает, это конечный результат. Я свой вопрос сформулировал точно: "когда и после чего"? Были же, видимо, какие-то расчеты, продувки, что-то от них хотели... Так что "не срослось"? Что  не оправдалось?

----------


## paralay

А потом "ласты" появились на МиГ-31Д (тип 07)...
Общее у Е-155Р и тип 07 - наличие крупной подвески под фюзеляжем. Вероятно переживания по поводу поведения самолёта с подвесным баком не оправдались.

----------


## paralay

> самолет из предсерийной партии из 7 самолетов, выпущенный в 1969 году. На них были установлены треугольные вертикальные гребни на законцовках крыла, для улучшения поперечной устойчивости. На серийных машинах, начиная с 1970 года, эти гребни уже не устанавливались, так как поперечную устойчивость улучшили за счет увеличения площади килей.


 http://dvvaiu.net.ru/forum/istoriya-...chast?start=30

----------


## PPV

> Да нет, Павел, "не нужны" - это меня не устраивает, это конечный результат. Я свой вопрос сформулировал точно: "когда и после чего"? Были же, видимо, какие-то расчеты, продувки, что-то от них хотели... Так что "не срослось"? Что  не оправдалось?


НЯП, основное назначение дестабизаторов в том виде, в каком они предполагались для установки на Е-155 при его проектировании, это дополнительное смещение фокуса вперед на сверхзвуке для компенсации его собственного перемещения, обусловленного сверхзвуковой скоростью. По всей видимости, еще до начала испытаний стало понятно, что "не так страшен черт", чтобы ради него городить подобный "огород" в виде дестабилизаторов. Исходные рекомендации как на установку, так и на съем дестабилизаторов по любому исходили из ЦАГИ, микояновцы не сами их придумали. В том или ином виде их предлагали в те годы для любых машин, которые должны были длительно работать на больших сверхзвуковых скоростях, однако я не помню ни одной машины, на которой бы они в реальности появились...

----------


## FLOGGER

> А потом "ласты" появились на МиГ-31Д (тип 07)...


Да речь не про ласты идет, а про планировавшиеся дестабилизаторы.

----------


## FLOGGER

Павел, спасибо  за ответ.

----------


## PPV

> ... Мы ведь о комплексе говорим. ЦВМ на них одна стояла - Орбита-10. На одном 10-155, а на другом 10-058 (видим из наименований на какие самолеты изначально заказ был). Разница была лишь в устройстве ввода-вывода. Хотелось бы увидеть более объективное доказательство первенства Автономной Навигационной Инерциальной Системы над Малогабаритной Инерциальной Системой. Я не утверждаю, что МИС была сделана раньше, но на каком основании сделан вывод о первенстве АНИС хотелось бы понять. Вышеперечисленные аргументы слабоваты...


Почитал предшествующие баталии и решил вставить свои "пять копеек":
Из опытных МиГ-25Р, полный комплект аппаратуры "Пеленг-Д" впервые был установлен на Е-155Р-4 (020101), и испытания этой машины начались летом 1968-го. На опытном Т6-1 комплект "Пума-А" был установлен годом позже, в сентябре 1969-го, а летные испытания начались лишь с января 1970-го. Так что первенство действительно за микояновцами...

----------


## FLOGGER

> ДВВАИУ.net - ДВВАИУ.net - Тема: Любимая матчасть (6/8)


Не могу никак согласиться с тем, что написано по этой ссылке. Не так это: не летели там четыре 155П. Минимум два были 155Р, а, скорее всего, три. По-моему, все-таки, один 155П там был. А фамилии летчиков указаны правильно.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Из опытных МиГ-25Р, полный комплект аппаратуры "Пеленг-Д" впервые был установлен на Е-155Р-4 (020101)


Павел, это не тот, который стал прародителем РБ и у него был б\н 024?

----------


## PPV

> Павел, это не тот, который стал прародителем РБ и у него был б\н 024?


Валера, какой у него был бортовой я не знаю, вполне возможно, что и 024, т.к.это был 4-й опытный экземпляр "изд.02". Точно известно, что именно на его базе в 1970 году был сделан первый опытный МиГ-25РБ...

----------


## FLOGGER

Ну вот, это, видимо, он и есть.

----------


## PPV

> Ну вот, это, видимо, он и есть.


Судя по обозначению Е-155Р4Б, да...

----------


## unclebu

> Почитал предшествующие баталии и решил вставить свои "пять копеек":
> Из опытных МиГ-25Р, полный комплект аппаратуры "Пеленг-Д" впервые был установлен на Е-155Р-4 (020101), и испытания этой машины начались летом 1968-го. На опытном Т6-1 комплект "Пума-А" был установлен годом позже, в сентябре 1969-го, а летные испытания начались лишь с января 1970-го. Так что первенство действительно за микояновцами...


Давно тут не был и потому несколько запоздало хочу повториться. Не о машинах речь идет, а о комплексах. Т-58(видимо М) был очевидно первым самолетом в конторе с неким комплексом (кстати кроме Пумы и Тигра я слышал о Пантере). Для 58-й машины комплекс делать начали. Уж потом нарисовался Т-6. Вылет одного самолета более ранний, чем другого ничего не доказывает.

----------


## PPV

> Давно тут не был и потому несколько запоздало хочу повториться. Не о машинах речь идет, а о комплексах. Т-58(видимо М) был очевидно первым самолетом в конторе с неким комплексом (кстати кроме Пумы и Тигра я слышал о Пантере). Для 58-й машины комплекс делать начали. Уж потом нарисовался Т-6. Вылет одного самолета более ранний, чем другого ничего не доказывает.


Вообще-то, Т-58М это и есть Т-6, и никаких различий между ними нет по определению. Т-58М это закрытое обозначение, а Т-6 открытый заводской шифр. Если речь о НПС "Пума", так она была задана к разработке намного раньше, чем появилось обозначение самолета Т-58М (Т-6), еще в 1961 году, и носителем для нее был определен Су-7Б, да вот беда, уже на начальной стадии работ стало понятно, что на него она не влезет по габаритам и весу, в связи с чем с 1962 года начались работы по созданию новой машины, которая получила обозначение С-6, но шли они полуофициально, т.к.не сопровождались выходом официального документа, задающего эту разработку, и работы по ней пришлось свернуть, а вновь "развернуть" в 1964 г. уже под новым обозначением, тем самым Т-58М, ну типа как модернизация Т-58 (Су-15), и это была чистая "политика". Здесь дела пошли несколько веселее, в середине 1965-го вышло официальное ПСМ, которым задавалось его создание, да и разработчики НПС "Пума" к тому времени уже более-менее определились с составом аппаратуры. Однако прошло еще минимум 4 года до того момента, когда они таки смогли представить на испытания первый комплект аппаратуры, который и был установлен на Т6-1 к 1970 году.
Так как-то...

----------


## Fencer

Известно что-либо по этому МиГ-25Р (источник ✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация) ?

----------


## FLOGGER

А в самом МАИ нельзя узнать?

----------


## Fencer

> А в самом МАИ нельзя узнать?


Выходит что нет...

----------


## Fencer

"Our biggest dream and restauration project is this huge MiG-25 Foxbat. As Izdeliye 93 MiG-25R-PS-30F-engine-testbed we reserialled her from 992 into 909. Back in 1995 Pluggie found her in the Sukhoi OKB hangar at Zhukovsky before he got arrested. Including her two MiG-31 Foxhound engines we presume she is the same a/c as code "592" and thus the Ye-155MP prototype. Therefore we think she is the MiG-31 prototype and we are extremely proud of owning her." PNP aviation projects

----------


## Алексей Коваль

Прекрасный бред! Особенно если всю страницу прочитать. Но про ЛЛ, вероятно, правда.

----------

